# Clamoroso: Milan 3 anni in esilio con San Siro ristrutturato.



## admin (28 Marzo 2019)

Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 28 marzo, l'ipotesi in pole al momento è sempre la costruzione di un nuovo impianto per Milan e Inter. Ma si fa strada anche un'altra, clamorosa ipotesi, la ristrutturazione di San Siro con le due milanesi in esilio, fuori Milano, per i prossimi tre anni.

Per ristrutturare San Siro, infatti, ci vorrebbero tre anni. La capienza verrebbe portata a 40-45.000 spettatori e l'importo per le spese pari a 400 mln di euro.

Il Milan avrebbe già studiato le alternative per i tre anni d'esilio: Varese (ampliato e risistemato), Verona, Parma, Torino (Grande Torino).


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 28 marzo, l'ipotesi in pole al momento è sempre la costruzione di un nuovo impianto per Milan e Inter. Ma si fa strada anche un'altra, clamorosa ipotesi, la ristrutturazione di San Siro con le due milanesi in esilio, fuori Milano, per i prossimi tre anni.
> 
> Per ristrutturare San Siro, infatti, ci vorrebbero tre anni. La capienza verrebbe portata a 40-45.000 spettatori e l'importo per le spese pari a 400 mln di euro.
> 
> Il Milan avrebbe già studiato le alternative per i tre anni d'esilio: Varese (ampliato e risistemato), Verona, Parma, Torino (Grande Torino).



Questa sarebbe una boiata immane, sia l'esilio di tre anni sia ridurre san siro ad uno stadio da 45 mila posti


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Marzo 2019)

Sinceramente credo poco all'esilio e a San Siro ridotto ad un allianz cessum qualunque.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 28 marzo, l'ipotesi in pole al momento è sempre la costruzione di un nuovo impianto per Milan e Inter. Ma si fa strada anche un'altra, clamorosa ipotesi, la ristrutturazione di San Siro con le due milanesi in esilio, fuori Milano, per i prossimi tre anni.
> 
> Per ristrutturare San Siro, infatti, ci vorrebbero tre anni. La capienza verrebbe portata a 40-45.000 spettatori e l'importo per le spese pari a 400 mln di euro.
> 
> Il Milan avrebbe già studiato le alternative per i tre anni d'esilio: Varese (ampliato e risistemato), Verona, Parma, Torino (Grande Torino).



Facciamo 12 mila posti dai, un palazzetto dello sport. Ci guardiamo la pallavolo, non il calcio.


----------



## ilgallinaccio (28 Marzo 2019)

io sono molto affezionato a san siro, non ho perso una partita dai 12 anni ai 32..vent'anni di frequentazione ininterrota..quindi non sono molto obiettivo.mi dispiacerebbe molto fosse abbattuto. ma dal lato pratico sarebbe proprio una stupidata l'esilio di tre anni per poi vedere san siro mutilato a 45mila posti..a questo punto meglio giocare a san siro durante la costruzione di quello nuovo, che a milano potrebbero farlo a porto di mare o farlo a sesto san giovanni nell'area ex-falk.
Ovvi che sala l'interista spinga per la ristrutturazione di san siro, è stata pure appena fatta una fermata della metro..rimarrebbe una cattedrale nel deserto. la mia paura è che noi ci costruiamo in nostro stadio e poi sala si mette d'accordo con l'inter e gli da le chiavi di san siro. questo non mi andrebbe giù.
san siro è stato costruito dal nostro presidente pirelli, ci abbiamo giocato da soli per vent'anni e poi li abbiamo ospitati. per poi vedergli dare il nome di una bandiera interista, piazza e vie limitrofe intitolate a personaggi interisti. sono come le piattole.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 28 marzo, l'ipotesi in pole al momento è sempre la costruzione di un nuovo impianto per Milan e Inter. Ma si fa strada anche un'altra, clamorosa ipotesi, la ristrutturazione di San Siro con le due milanesi in esilio, fuori Milano, per i prossimi tre anni.
> 
> Per ristrutturare San Siro, infatti, ci vorrebbero tre anni. La capienza verrebbe portata a 40-45.000 spettatori e l'importo per le spese pari a 400 mln di euro.
> 
> Il Milan avrebbe già studiato le alternative per i tre anni d'esilio: Varese (ampliato e risistemato), Verona, Parma, Torino (Grande Torino).



Sinceramente ci credo poco, per 3 anni il milan dovrebbe perdere introiti giocando in esilio per poter "rimodernare" san siro in 45 mila posti ?
Comunque se dovessino cedere sul rimodernare san siro per me fanno una cavolata .



ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> io sono molto affezionato a san siro, non ho perso una partita dai 12 anni ai 32..vent'anni di frequentazione ininterrota..quindi non sono molto obiettivo.mi dispiacerebbe molto fosse abbattuto. ma dal lato pratico sarebbe proprio una stupidata l'esilio di tre anni per poi vedere san siro mutilato a 45mila posti..a questo punto meglio giocare a san siro durante la costruzione di quello nuovo, che a milano potrebbero farlo a porto di mare o farlo a sesto san giovanni nell'area ex-falk.
> Ovvi che sala l'interista spinga per la ristrutturazione di san siro, è stata pure appena fatta una fermata della metro..rimarrebbe una cattedrale nel deserto. la mia paura è che noi ci costruiamo in nostro stadio e poi sala si mette d'accordo con l'inter e gli da le chiavi di san siro. questo non mi andrebbe giù.
> san siro è stato costruito dal nostro presidente pirelli, ci abbiamo giocato da soli per vent'anni e poi li abbiamo ospitati. per poi vedergli dare il nome di una bandiera interista, piazza e vie limitrofe intitolate a personaggi interisti. sono come le piattole.



Capisco il tuo punto di vista , purtroppo il sentimentalismo nel calcio di oggi non paga..., il milan deve crescere pertanto lo stadio e' di vitale importanza .


----------



## Devil man (28 Marzo 2019)

se fanno i prezzi che fanno alla Cesso Stadium il Milan lo andrò a vedere solo in trasferta..


----------



## Butcher (28 Marzo 2019)

Ma chi si droga? I giornalisti o i dirigenti del Milan?


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2019)

geometraGalliani ha scritto:


> Ho appena sentito il Presidente Berlusconi.
> Disponibili ad ampliare il Brianteo con l'Ac Monza di sabato e l'Ac Milan di domenica o viceversa per le coppe


----------



## Aron (28 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 28 marzo, l'ipotesi in pole al momento è sempre la costruzione di un nuovo impianto per Milan e Inter. Ma si fa strada anche un'altra, clamorosa ipotesi, la ristrutturazione di San Siro con le due milanesi in esilio, fuori Milano, per i prossimi tre anni.
> 
> Per ristrutturare San Siro, infatti, ci vorrebbero tre anni. La capienza verrebbe portata a 40-45.000 spettatori e l'importo per le spese pari a 400 mln di euro.
> 
> Il Milan avrebbe già studiato le alternative per i tre anni d'esilio: Varese (ampliato e risistemato), Verona, Parma, Torino (Grande Torino).



Ma perchè non andiamo all'Arena?


----------



## ilgallinaccio (28 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma perchè non andiamo all'Arena?



l'arena non è in grado di ospitare una partita di seria a..non penso sia neanche rimodernabile per eventi di un certo livello.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 28 marzo, l'ipotesi in pole al momento è sempre la costruzione di un nuovo impianto per Milan e Inter. Ma si fa strada anche un'altra, clamorosa ipotesi, la ristrutturazione di San Siro con le due milanesi in esilio, fuori Milano, per i prossimi tre anni.
> 
> Per ristrutturare San Siro, infatti, ci vorrebbero tre anni. La capienza verrebbe portata a 40-45.000 spettatori e l'importo per le spese pari a 400 mln di euro.
> 
> Il Milan avrebbe già studiato le alternative per i tre anni d'esilio: Varese (ampliato e risistemato), Verona, Parma, Torino (Grande Torino).



La soluzione più logica è costruire uno stadio di proprietà fuori milano e fino al giorno del grande e triste trasloco godere di san siro.
Piano piano ci affezioneremo anche al nuovo stadio e col tempo lo faremo riecheggiare di storia.
Ciò che viene illustrato in questo piano da repubblica invece è follia pura.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma perchè non andiamo all'Arena?



Con dietro il Sempione e l'Arco della Pace, a 5 minuti da piazza Gae Aulenti?? 0 parcheggi, 1 sola linea metrò, semi-centro in una zona trafficatissima

Sarebbe un progetto folle


----------



## ilgallinaccio (28 Marzo 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Con dietro il Sempione e l'Arco della Pace, a 5 minuti da piazza Gae Aulenti?? 0 parcheggi, 1 sola linea metrò, semi-centro in una zona trafficatissima
> 
> Sarebbe un progetto folle



peccato non siamo più dei mitici cinesi, altrimenti con paolo sarpi li attaccato all'arena, avremmo fatto sicuramente il botto col mercato asiatico.


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Marzo 2019)

Sarebbe la soluzione più giusta per i primitivi che non vogliono lo stadio nuovo, tre anni a giocare in Trentino


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 28 marzo, l'ipotesi in pole al momento è sempre la costruzione di un nuovo impianto per Milan e Inter. Ma si fa strada anche un'altra, clamorosa ipotesi, la ristrutturazione di San Siro con le due milanesi in esilio, fuori Milano, per i prossimi tre anni.
> 
> Per ristrutturare San Siro, infatti, ci vorrebbero tre anni. La capienza verrebbe portata a 40-45.000 spettatori e l'importo per le spese pari a 400 mln di euro.
> 
> Il Milan avrebbe già studiato le alternative per i tre anni d'esilio: Varese (ampliato e risistemato), Verona, Parma, Torino (Grande Torino).



questa è la più comica di tutte.

a parma hahahahhahahahah.
intanto che ci siamo ci potremmo direttamente trasferire allo stadio del mio paese. un sistetico con una splendida tribuna da 1000 posti. 

STADIO BOLGIA


----------



## Aron (28 Marzo 2019)

@%1;


ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> l'arena non è in grado di ospitare una partita di seria a..non penso sia neanche rimodernabile per eventi di un certo livello.





Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Con dietro il Sempione e l'Arco della Pace, a 5 minuti da piazza Gae Aulenti?? 0 parcheggi, 1 sola linea metrò, semi-centro in una zona trafficatissima
> 
> Sarebbe un progetto folle



Ragazzi, ero ironico


----------



## zlatan (28 Marzo 2019)

Penso sia uno scherzo sia i 45.000 posti, sia il trasloco in stadi con 25/30.000 di capienza. Per due squadre che quest'anno hanno fatto 63.000 con il Sassuolo. DAi gli piace prenderci in giro su....


----------



## Jazzy R&B (28 Marzo 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> se fanno i prezzi che fanno alla Cesso Stadium il Milan lo andrò a vedere solo in trasferta..



E' la mia peggior paura: anzichè 80.000 biglietti alla media di 25 euro l'uno, ne vendono 40.000 alla media di 50-55.....proprio quello che sta accadendo a Torino.E così facendo ci straguadagnano, perchè l'incasso è simile, ma i costi di costruzione e gestione di uno stadio da 40.000, rispetto ad uno da 80.000, sono mostruosamente inferiori.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Marzo 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La soluzione più logica è costruire uno stadio di proprietà fuori milano e fino al giorno del grande e triste trasloco godere di san siro.
> Piano piano ci affezioneremo anche al nuovo stadio e col tempo lo faremo riecheggiare di storia.
> Ciò che viene illustrato in questo piano da repubblica invece è follia pura.



Concordo, stadio di proprietà 100% del Milan con almeno 70000 posti.


----------



## Aron (28 Marzo 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La soluzione più logica è costruire uno stadio di proprietà fuori milano e fino al giorno del grande e triste trasloco godere di san siro.
> Piano piano ci affezioneremo anche al nuovo stadio e col tempo lo faremo riecheggiare di storia.
> Ciò che viene illustrato in questo piano da repubblica invece è follia pura.



Il finale di questa storia mi sembra già scritto: si riammodernerà San Siro.

-è la soluzione più low-cost possibile
-accontenta tutti (chi più chi meno)
-troppa pressione mediatica e politica per fare diversamente


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 28 marzo, l'ipotesi in pole al momento è sempre la costruzione di un nuovo impianto per Milan e Inter. Ma si fa strada anche un'altra, clamorosa ipotesi, la ristrutturazione di San Siro con le due milanesi in esilio, fuori Milano, per i prossimi tre anni.
> 
> Per ristrutturare San Siro, infatti, ci vorrebbero tre anni. La capienza verrebbe portata a 40-45.000 spettatori e l'importo per le spese pari a 400 mln di euro.
> 
> Il Milan avrebbe già studiato le alternative per i tre anni d'esilio: Varese (ampliato e risistemato), Verona, Parma, Torino (Grande Torino).



Ah ah fa ridere questo articolo...
Non critico la fonte... Ma sia noi che l'Inter abbiamo una media di quasi 50 mila spettatori a partita con diversi tutto esaurito... dove entrerebbero in questi stadi???
Dai è proprio una notizia priva di logica e fondamento.

Costruiremo un nuovo stadio di fianco a San Siro, ormai la decisione è presa al netto dei tempi biblici della politica italiana ovviamente.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Marzo 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La soluzione più logica è costruire uno stadio di proprietà fuori milano e fino al giorno del grande e triste trasloco godere di san siro.
> Piano piano ci affezioneremo anche al nuovo stadio e col tempo lo faremo riecheggiare di storia.
> Ciò che viene illustrato in questo piano da repubblica invece è follia pura.



La zona di San Siro è la migliore per i collegamenti, il nuovo stadio verrà costruito di fianco al Meazza che poi verrà demolito. È la procedura di praticamente tutti i nuovi stadi europei principali.

Ovviamente siamo in Italia e dovranno essere riempite tante tasche prima di smuovere qualcosa.


----------



## egidiopersempre (28 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 28 marzo, l'ipotesi in pole al momento è sempre la costruzione di un nuovo impianto per Milan e Inter. Ma si fa strada anche un'altra, clamorosa ipotesi, la ristrutturazione di San Siro con le due milanesi in esilio, fuori Milano, per i prossimi tre anni.
> 
> Per ristrutturare San Siro, infatti, ci vorrebbero tre anni. La capienza verrebbe portata a 40-45.000 spettatori e l'importo per le spese pari a 400 mln di euro.
> 
> Il Milan avrebbe già studiato le alternative per i tre anni d'esilio: Varese (ampliato e risistemato), Verona, Parma, Torino (Grande Torino).



Ciè , tre anni due squadre a giocare a 150/200 km da Milano ... mi sembra un tantinello inverosimile.


----------



## iceman. (28 Marzo 2019)

Che trash se sarà così, 45.000 posti poi come risultato finale.


----------



## Aron (28 Marzo 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Ciè , tre anni due squadre a giocare a 150/200 km da Milano ... mi sembra un tantinello inverosimile.



beh abbiamo giocato al Nereo Rocco di Trieste, anche se in quel caso erano un paio di partite di Champions.


----------



## Devil man (28 Marzo 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> E' la mia peggior paura: anzichè 80.000 biglietti alla media di 25 euro l'uno, ne vendono 40.000 alla media di 50-55.....proprio quello che sta accadendo a Torino.E così facendo ci straguadagnano, perchè l'incasso è simile, ma i costi di costruzione e gestione di uno stadio da 40.000, rispetto ad uno da 80.000, sono mostruosamente inferiori.



appunto diventerà un lusso andare a vedere una partita allo stadio... pensa a chi come me deve pure fare 6 ore di macchina fra andata e ritorno...


----------



## Freddiedevil (28 Marzo 2019)

Davvero non capisco come si possa pensare ad uno stadio da 45000 posti. Cioè, parliamo del Milan.


----------



## Jino (28 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 28 marzo, l'ipotesi in pole al momento è sempre la costruzione di un nuovo impianto per Milan e Inter. Ma si fa strada anche un'altra, clamorosa ipotesi, la ristrutturazione di San Siro con le due milanesi in esilio, fuori Milano, per i prossimi tre anni.
> 
> Per ristrutturare San Siro, infatti, ci vorrebbero tre anni. La capienza verrebbe portata a 40-45.000 spettatori e l'importo per le spese pari a 400 mln di euro.
> 
> Il Milan avrebbe già studiato le alternative per i tre anni d'esilio: Varese (ampliato e risistemato), Verona, Parma, Torino (Grande Torino).



Scenario impensabile, avete idea di quanti soldi ci rimetterebbero in tre anni? Follia. Inoltre, quelli sono tutti stadi che non so nemmeno se prenderebbero l'agibilità dalla uefa, quindi dove volete che giochino EL o CL il prossimo anno.


----------



## Route66 (28 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 28 marzo, l'ipotesi in pole al momento è sempre la costruzione di un nuovo impianto per Milan e Inter. Ma si fa strada anche un'altra, clamorosa ipotesi, la ristrutturazione di San Siro con le due milanesi in esilio, fuori Milano, per i prossimi tre anni.
> 
> Per ristrutturare San Siro, infatti, ci vorrebbero tre anni. La capienza verrebbe portata a 40-45.000 spettatori e l'importo per le spese pari a 400 mln di euro.
> 
> Il Milan avrebbe già studiato le alternative per i tre anni d'esilio: Varese (ampliato e risistemato), Verona, Parma, Torino (Grande Torino).



L'editore comunica che l'articolo di cui sopra è uscito per errore nella giornata odierna mentre in realtà doveva essere pubblicato lunedì prossimo....


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Marzo 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> E' la mia peggior paura: anzichè 80.000 biglietti alla media di 25 euro l'uno, ne vendono 40.000 alla media di 50-55.....proprio quello che sta accadendo a Torino.E così facendo ci straguadagnano, perchè l'incasso è simile, ma i costi di costruzione e gestione di uno stadio da 40.000, rispetto ad uno da 80.000, sono mostruosamente inferiori.



e aggiungo, se i costi di gestione bassi fanno guadagnare il milan, i costi di costruzione bassi fanno guadagnare solo elliott.

questa piccola gabola qualcuno non la vuole capire, ma ci stanno truffando


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Marzo 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> appunto diventerà un lusso andare a vedere una partita allo stadio... pensa a chi come me deve pure fare 6 ore di macchina fra andata e ritorno...



si meriterebbero di trovarselo vuoto il loro nuovo stadio del piffero. la prossima volta ci pensano su a truffare una marea di tifosi


----------



## pazzomania (28 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La zona di San Siro è la migliore per i collegamenti, il nuovo stadio verrà costruito di fianco al Meazza che poi verrà demolito. È la procedura di praticamente tutti i nuovi stadi europei principali.
> 
> Ovviamente siamo in Italia e dovranno essere riempite tante tasche prima di smuovere qualcosa.



E' tanto logico che non riesco a comprendere come il pensiero non sia unanime: costruire vicino, e ridurre in macerie il nostro amato San Siro.

Probabilmente sarà come dici tu alla fine del tuo post.


----------



## Devil man (28 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si meriterebbero di trovarselo vuoto il loro nuovo stadio del piffero. la prossima volta ci pensano su a truffare una marea di tifosi



appunto invece di andarci 3 volte l'anno ci andrò 1 volta...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Marzo 2019)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Penso sia uno scherzo sia i 45.000 posti, sia il trasloco in stadi con 25/30.000 di capienza. Per due squadre che quest'anno hanno fatto 63.000 con il Sassuolo. DAi gli piace prenderci in giro su....



San Siro senza terzo anello e on gli spazi di uno stadio moderno e il numeo adeguato di skybox tiene 45.000 spettaori, forse qualcuno in piú abbassando il terreno di gioco, ma poi devi cambiare l’inclinazione anche degli altri anelli, il che equiale a demolire San Siro.

Le soluzioni sono: 
1) rimodernare San Siro che comunque non sarebbe mai uno stadio di ultima generazione ottenendo uno stadio non abbastanza grande e dovendo giocare in traferta 3 anni
2) costruire uno stadio di fianco a San Siro avendo uno stadio in centro, moderno, ben servito dai mezzi e giocando sempre in casa.
3) costruire fuori Milano, avendo sempre uno stadio moderno, ma lontano dal centro, con la necessitá di costruire tutti i sottoservizi....


Direi che la scelta é ovvia


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Marzo 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> San Siro senza terzo anello e on gli spazi di uno stadio moderno e il numeo adeguato di skybox tiene 45.000 spettaori, forse qualcuno in piú abbassando il terreno di gioco, ma poi devi cambiare l’inclinazione anche degli altri anelli, il che equiale a demolire San Siro.
> 
> Le soluzioni sono:
> 1) rimodernare San Siro che comunque non sarebbe mai uno stadio di ultima generazione ottenendo uno stadio non abbastanza grande e dovendo giocare in traferta 3 anni
> ...



bah, io allo stadio ci vado in macchina. come penso il 90% della gente. quindi se fai i parcheggi sufficienti farlo fuori è molto meglio. andare in centro è scomodissimo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bah, io allo stadio ci vado in macchina. come penso il 90% della gente. quindi se fai i parcheggi sufficienti farlo fuori è molto meglio. andare in centro è scomodissimo



Ma perdi gran parte dei ricavi dell’indotto nei giorni tra le partite, che é una delle fonti di ricao derivanti dal nuovo stadio.
Non é l aparte principale dei ricabi, ma perdere il 10-15% dei ricavi, in dieci anni vuol dire perdere 2-300 milioni che non sono noccioline


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Marzo 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma perdi gran parte dei ricavi dell’indotto nei giorni tra le partite, che é una delle fonti di ricao derivanti dal nuovo stadio.
> Non é l aparte principale dei ricabi, ma perdere il 10-15% dei ricavi, in dieci anni vuol dire perdere 2-300 milioni che non sono noccioline



può darsi, anche se non capisco lagente che cavolo va a fare allo stadio se non è il match day.

comunque ragazzi avrete ragione voi ma a me poco importa di 15 milioni annui su (quando ritorneremo grandi) 500 milioni o più. sono noccioline. poi non so se hai considerato che sono da smezzare con l'inter.
preferisco, mio parere, uno stadio fuori dalle balle facilmente raggiungibile e comodo che attirerebbe anche più pubblico. tipo il bayern. 
gli stadi in centro città sono prevalentemente quelli vecchi londinesi, che avendone 15 devono farli nei rispettivi quartieri.

per dire la juve penso sia fuori anche lei.


----------



## Jino (28 Marzo 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> E' la mia peggior paura: anzichè 80.000 biglietti alla media di 25 euro l'uno, ne vendono 40.000 alla media di 50-55.....proprio quello che sta accadendo a Torino.E così facendo ci straguadagnano, perchè l'incasso è simile, ma i costi di costruzione e gestione di uno stadio da 40.000, rispetto ad uno da 80.000, sono mostruosamente inferiori.



Benvenuto nel 2019. Il calcio ormai è questo. Da anni lo dico, uno sport storicamente popolare s'è trasformato in un teatro per i ricchi. Andare allo stadio sarà sempre più un privilegio dei ricchi, basti pensare che vedere un Milan-Juve mi costava 125 euro, i poveri se la guardano in tivù, a casa se gli va bene, al bar se gli va male. D'altronde il business porta a questo. Da qui a peggio, perchè tra qualche anno partirà una super lega, il Milan sarà a giocare in giro per l'Europa, non escludo nemmeno alcune partite di campionato le vadano ad esportare in giro per il mondo, in fondo in Spagna ci hanno già provato di recente. 

Il calcio è diventato questo, per i sentimentalisti non c'è più spazio, quello sport che ha fatto innamorare è morto, aimè.


----------



## egidiopersempre (29 Marzo 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Benvenuto nel 2019. Il calcio ormai è questo. Da anni lo dico, uno sport storicamente popolare s'è trasformato in un teatro per i ricchi. Andare allo stadio sarà sempre più un privilegio dei ricchi, basti pensare che vedere un Milan-Juve mi costava 125 euro, i poveri se la guardano in tivù, a casa se gli va bene, al bar se gli va male. D'altronde il business porta a questo. Da qui a peggio, perchè tra qualche anno partirà una super lega, il Milan sarà a giocare in giro per l'Europa, non escludo nemmeno alcune partite di campionato le vadano ad esportare in giro per il mondo, in fondo in Spagna ci hanno già provato di recente.
> 
> Il calcio è diventato questo, per i sentimentalisti non c'è più spazio, quello sport che ha fatto innamorare è morto, aimè.



purtoppo è così, ma lo stadio la Juve lo riempie finchè vince sempre, arriva in fondo alla champions e compra cristiano ronaldo. Vedremo chi va a vederli appena la pacchia finisce, per lo meno a quel prezzo, intendo. Lo stesso milan e inter. 
Le partite contro Juve e Inter potranno essere anche come andare alla prima alla scala, ma il resto?
Se parte la superlega le partite diventeranno come l'NBA: trovare un biglietto, a qualsiasi prezzo, sarà uno status symbol.


----------

